# Want to get another snake



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I am going to be bringing down my cages to my apartment at school in the Next Month or two, and have an empty cage. I currently have a red tailed boa, ball python, and a corn snake. The snake cage that i am looking to fill is aprox. 40"x18"x20". I have been looking at the Pueblan Milk Snake, i really like its color and its the right size for my cage. Do you guys have any other suggestions for a snake that would fit this cage for life?

Thanks
AJ


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

Spider ball python. They look great and have come down alot i price lately


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

got a pic of a spider ball python


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You're looking at a world of difference in price between a spider morph ball python and a milk snake...

I've never personally been a fan of the look of milksnakes. Too wormy I guess.

Ever thought about kingsnakes?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Mettle- yeah i have looked at the king snakes, and the rat snakes. Im open to either of them, im looking for something of that size, due to the cage size, with bright contrasting colors. I would like to stay under $100 for the snake though. Keep the ideas coming guys!
Thanks

AJ


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

honduras(sp?) milksnakes are pretty cool and only get 5-6 feet.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

savu python 
gray banded kingsnake 
spotted python
kenyan or rough-scaled sand boas
eastern milk snake
hognose snake (get one already on frozen rodents, believe western hognoses are the most common)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Western hogs are pretty cool. They actually look like little pignosed rattle snakes. Though be careful if you're allergic to bee stings, because they have a similar mild toxin that they can transmit when they bite.

Avoid eastern hognoses. They are notoriously difficult for getting on rodent prey and often will stay on lizards/frogs much to the chagrin of their keepers.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

if looking for under 100 a Spider ball would not be the way to go. their bout $400. if wanting under $100 and looking at ball python basically a Pastel or Normal is all you could get.

someone asked for a pic of a spider







This is a picture of my friends 1.0 Spider Ball Python, his name is Kingsly...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

kingsly is amazing


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

TimmyTeam- I really like the look of that Honduras milk snake, how is the temperament?

Mettle- How are the temperament of the hog noses, since you mention the mild toxin that can be released when bit?

Eddyhead- really not looking to get another ball python, as i already have one. thanks though..

Ice- Kingsly??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Some can have attitudes. But I've never had issues with any that I've interacted with save one fiesty male that a friend owns that is docile as can be now after some regular handling.

They're rear-fanged. So it would really take some chewing, most say, for them to release their mild form of venom. (Some contest whether its venom or if we have to wait a few thousand more years for evolution to take its course.) The fangs are essentially designed for 'popping' frogs.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ICEE said:


> kingsly is amazing


yes he is! he also loves to be pet on his head, its like a cat where they rub agianst you untill you pet them, its weird


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

We have 2 at my work, both chillin as f*ck.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

get a riticculated python..ahhaha those things are mean but awsome lookin..


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ballistic said:


> get a riticculated python..ahhaha those things are mean but awsome lookin..


Yeah they are sweet looking but a ritic would not fit in a 40 inch cage


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have a pair of 8 month old western hognose snakes ... the only negiative thing is the female only eats lizards willingly so i have to force feed it beef heart otherwise it would probably be dead by now. male eats mice like a champ. im looking at getting another female


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> get a riticculated python..ahhaha those things are mean but awsome lookin..


Yeah they are sweet looking but a ritic would not fit in a 40 inch cage
[/quote]

You can get super dwarf retics now. They stay quite small in comparison. But it's still something that is being bred out and tested. So no 100% guarnatees.


----------

